# Can somebody identify this?!



## aaronhargreaves

I am trying to find out the name of the music being played at 2:33 



Can anybody identify this for me?

Many thanks!

Aaron


----------



## KenOC

Fugue in C minor, from J.S. Bach's Well-tempered Clavier Book 1.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szzsK_BeJGQ


----------



## aaronhargreaves

Thanks KenOC
You've made my day!


----------



## KenOC

You're welcome!


----------

